
Show HN: A funny rap song about CSS - stdoutrap
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yXJ4t6Ax1U
======
sparrish
"Change my resume from full-stack to just backend." Been there, done that.
CSS, I hate you.

------
geekjock
This is awesome

~~~
etuil
No, it's sad...

------
yanex888
I. Need. More.

